# Advice: Interracial Gay couple moving to CapeTown



## KimmyG (Jan 11, 2010)

My son (caucasian) and his partner (bi-racial (mixed)) will soon be in CapeTown to attend college and will also be looking for housing. What difficulties can they expect as a gay, interracial couple?


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

KimmyG said:


> My son (caucasian) and his partner (bi-racial (mixed)) will soon be in CapeTown to attend college and will also be looking for housing. What difficulties can they expect as a gay, interracial couple?


Not much Cape Town is generally regarded as the gay capital


----------

